# The art of 9 limbs Lethwei



## Denoaikido (Dec 12, 2018)

this is by far one the most brutal sports just like muy thai but no gloves and head buts allowed and pretty much anything goes except ground fighting one thing i found funny is they have a time out what do you guys think of this sport


----------



## Danny T (Dec 12, 2018)

Burmese Boxing...Tough sport. Love it.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Dec 13, 2018)

This sport is not for the faint of heart.  Head butts are not only legal but encouraged.


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 13, 2018)

I love to watch it ,but compete  in it probably not well I have a huge amount of  respect for this sport/art I really didn't know was out there and these guys are tough as leather  to even get in there!


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 29, 2018)

Those guys are incredible athletes to get to the end of the bout. Both looked out on their feet come the end.


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 31, 2018)

very entertaining


----------

